

Ask HN: If you were just starting development, which platform would you pick? - withoutfriction

Web, iPhone, Mac, iPad, Android, Android tablets, WP7, etc.<p>Assuming the same application quality and content, which one has the best chance at generating a fair amount of money?
======
aquarin
There is not clear answer for this. It depend of the quality of you product
and availability of similar products on given market, product niche and other
factors. That is why there are different kind of software and different
developers are preferring one or another.

------
gexla
Asking the wrong questions. There are people making lots of money in each of
those and more.

